
New Australian Laws Force Facebook, WhatsApp to Open Encrypted Messages - gravelc
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/07/new-australian-laws-force-facebook-whatsapp-to-open-encrypted-messages/
======
throwawaymanbot
Its laughable that the 5 eyes make this policy, and try to use sympathetic old
politicians who have no idea what it can entail, to implement it everywhere as
policy in those countries and elsewhere.

Its reasoning is contemptible to western values. The banana republic-ization
of the west continues. Its a disgrace.

------
resf
Article contradicts its own title. WhatsApp is not required to open end-to-end
encrypted messages.

~~~
gravelc
It does and it doesn’t. It’s entirely unclear what the new laws are hoping to
achieve. PM Turnbull appears to think that companies can decrypt messages
without a back door, with the only thing stopping them to date is the fact
they haven’t been compelled to do so.

This is an actual real quote from him : “The laws of mathematics are very
commendable but the only laws that apply in Australia is the law of
Australia.”

~~~
shakna
He does at least admit he knows exactly nothing about this area, and is
leaning on the UK contact who told him this was "feasable".

But, considering they're ignoring Troy Hunt, who is usually an advisor in
these matters, its clear they just don't care. (Moreso as this appears to be a
bipartisan decision).

